# Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

Hallo Anglerfreunde,

ich habe mich gerade mal gefragt,ob man auch im Winter auf Karpfen angeln kann.Allgemein ist ja bekannt,dass Karpfen meist nur im Sommer zu überlisten sind.

Hat jemand von euch schon einmal im Winter welche gefangen ?

Wenn ja,wie habt ihr das angestellt ? Gibt es da spezielle Methoden ? Gibt es Köder,die im Winter auf Karpfen gut funktionieren ?

Denn in den Gewässern in meiner Umgebung ist im Winter wohl nichts anderes zu kriegen,deswegen frage ich.Mit eiskalten Temperaturen habe ich kein Problem :m Habe einen angefressenen Thermoanzug  

Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet.Vielen Dank Boardies !


----------



## Seebaer (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Hallo angelndes Sofa

wir haben alle jahr an hl.drei.könig (06.01.) unsere Jahreshauptversammlng  vom Angelverein.
Nach der Versammlnug gehen ein paar Bekannte und ich raus zum See und versuchen unser Glück. Hauptsächlich auf Weißfische. Geangelt wird dabei ganz fein - entweder mit leichter Pose oder mit Futterkorb. Beködern tun wir zumeist mit Maden, Rotwurm, Mais oder Teig. Der Teig sollte nicht zu sehr riechen da im kalten Wasser sowas eher abschreckend wirkt als umgedreht. Am besten bewährt hat sich meiner Meinung nach am besten Rotwurm und ein Maiskorn am Haken. Blankes Maiskorn und Teig waren nicht so erfolgreich.
Schöne Schleien aber auch Karpfen (bis zu 4 Pfund) konnten wir schon schon überlisten.

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß und denk dran - jeder Fisch zählt im Winter doppelt.

Gruß

Seebaer   <°)))))>><


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Natürlich kann man imWinter auch Karpfen fangen.
Der Köder ist dabei sicher nicht komplett unwichtig, aber eher nebensächlich. Alles was im Sommer fängt, wird auch im Winter fangen.
Vorrausgesetzt natürlich er liegt am richtigen Platz. Damit steht und fällt die ganze Aktion.
Die Karpfen sammeln sich im Winter an Plätzen die ihnen temperatur- und ernährungstechnisch am Besten zusagen.
Wo diese Plätze sind,ist schwer vorherzusagen, wenn man das Gewässer nicht kennt.
Das können tiefe Löcher, Kanten, abgestorbene Krautfelder o.ä. sein.
Da hilft nur probieren,am Besten 24 Stunden lang angeln. Man kann nie vorhersagen, wann die Fische fressen.


----------



## rob (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

im winter reduzieren sie ihren stoffwechsel und wandern in tiefere gefilde ab.
in einem teich sind sie da leichter zu finden als im strom.
maden funzen gut und wenn du wirklich ansitzt würd ich 6mm kugeln am 8er haken verwenden.
mir ist das aber mittlerweile zu zäh.es reicht wenn ich im sommer stundenlang auf einen welsbiss warte,da möcht ich nicht im winter genauso lange auf "nur" einen karpfen warten.
im dezember hab ich in der donau immer wieder mal einen mit der feederute auf wurm gefangen.jänner und februar noch nie.
lg rob

ps: anfüttern mit den kleinen kugeln nur gaaanz wenig.am besten du fischt mit stringer.
dip die kugel aber nur in alkoholbasis.die öldipps lösen sich im kalten wasser nicht richtig auf.


----------



## tim_carp (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Irgendwann gabs in der Rute & Rolle mal nen Bericht, wo einer im Winter gezielt Karpfenangeln ging und behauptete, dass man im Winter sehr gut Karpfenangeln könnte. Ich erinnere mich noch an ein Bild im Bericht, wo jemand einen Karpfen auf dem Arm hatte und im Hintergrund stand ein Rod Pod mit Eiszapfen und Schnee dran.


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Die tieferen Bereiche sind richtig, aber nicht immer sind es die tiefsten Stellen im See, die Fische bringen.
Habe ich natürlich ein Gewässer das relativ flach ist und da sind zwei tiefere Löcher drin, dann habe ich schonmal einen guten Anhaltspunkt.
Ansonsten sind auch nicht zu flache Sommerstellen oder Krautbänke im tieferen Wasser immer einen Versuch wert.
Sollte es im Winter tagelang milderes Wetter geben, dann lohnt sich auch ein Versuch im flachen wasser, besonders da wo es abrupt an tieferes Wasser angrenzt.


----------



## Cerfat (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				angelndes_sofa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anglerfreunde,
> 
> Habe einen angefressenen Thermoanzug



Damit kann das ja auch nichts werden, ohne ordenlichen Anzug klappt das auch nicht. Ich empfehle daher auf nachstehendem Bild erkennbaren Anzug zu tragen.


http://img14.*ih.us/img14/3854/quickshot121og.jpg


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> Damit kann das ja auch nichts werden, ohne ordenlichen Anzug klappt das auch nicht. Ich empfehle daher auf nachstehendem Bild erkennbaren Anzug zu tragen.
> 
> 
> http://img14.*ih.us/img14/3854/quickshot121og.jpg


 



Looooooooooooooooooooooool geiles Bild  Keine schlechte Idee.Ist bestimmt warm und man ist der Hingucker für alle Angler schlecht hin.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Naja,dann werde ich mal schauen,was ich ergattern kann in den nächsten Wochen.Danke für die Tips.Ich habe zum Beispiel noch nie mit einem Rotwurm geangelt :m  Werde das mit Rücksicht auf alle anderen Tips mal ausprobieren ... am besten schon kommenden Sonntag,da solls nämlich schweinekalt werden und kann das somit dann bestens testen #6


----------



## Makreli (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Ja werde ich auch


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Ich habe noch mal ne dumme Frage ....

Gibt es Karpfenstühle/Karpfenliegen mit Armlehnen ;+ 

Also ich habe solche noch nie gesehen.


----------



## darth carper (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Karpfenstühle gibt es mit Armlehne, z.B. von Husar oder Ultimate.
Liegen mit Lehne habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfenstühle gibt es mit Armlehne, z.B. von Husar oder Ultimate.
> Liegen mit Lehne habe ich noch nicht gesehen.


 


Danke,werde mal nach diesen beiden Marken bei eb.....y gucken und mir eventuell eine zulegen.Vielen Dank !


----------



## Pilkman (15. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Moinsen,

Nash und JRC führen auch Stühle mit Armlehnen in ihrem Programm. Ob das sinnvoll ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden - die Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden... :m

Luscher z.B. mal hier...

http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/produ...d=511&osCsid=e9c58ad81fc4be9e6c5c85d0f631ed30
http://www.dynamite-tackle.de/produ...d=218&osCsid=e9c58ad81fc4be9e6c5c85d0f631ed30

Liegen kenne ich auch keine mit Armlehnen. Aus logischen Erwägungen heraus bezweifel ich auch ganz stark, dass es sowas überhaupt gibt...


----------



## Makreli (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

*Schwarzangler sind zum :v ,weil sie uns die :s #w :a klauen.Das bringt mich zum |motz: 
Wenn ich einen erwische,dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*Danach kann er nur noch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Meine Schwester ist ein Schwarzanglerin#c |peinlich *


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> ... *Meine Schwester ist ein Schwarzanglerin#c |peinlich *



Aaaah ja. Und was hat das mit Karpfenangeln im Winter zu tun?    :m


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Ich glaube das ist seine Signatur.
Vielleicht hat er vergessen was er schreiben wollte.


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das ist seine Signatur.
> ...



Nee, das ist die Signatur von "angelndes_sofa"... 

Schon manchmal amüsant im Net... |kopfkrat :m


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

Dann habe ich das verwechselt.

Vielleicht möchte er das angelndes_Sofa seine Schwester mal besucht!


----------



## Pilkman (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> ... vielleicht möchte er das angelndes_Sofa seine Schwester mal besucht!



#6

Ich glaub auch, dass Makreli seine (wahrscheinlich ältere) Schwester gerade nicht sehr gern hat.  
Nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich in dem Alter...  :m


----------



## dropback (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*



			
				Makreli schrieb:
			
		

> *Meine Schwester ist ein Schwarzanglerin#c |peinlich *


Soso. Aber wenn deine Schwester *ein Anglerin* ist hat sie noch ganz andere, ähm, ja, also, ich sag es mal neutral, Probleme |supergri


----------



## darth carper (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

@Pilkman

Das denke ich auch.
Möglicherweise möchte er sie auch verkuppeln, damit sie endlich aus dem Haus ist und er einen Raum mehr für sein Angelgerät hat.


----------



## heinzrch (16. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

#d alles ein fake, angelndes Sofa hat gar keine Schwester, sondern ist nur smiley Fetischist. 
Die wenigsten Mädchen würden sich schwarzangeln trauen !!!:m


----------



## angelndes_sofa (17. November 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

doch doch ich habe eine schwester :m sogar noch einen bruder,aber damit ist das nest dann voll  3 Geschwister sind wir


----------



## Boiliefreak123 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfenangeln im Winter ? hmm ...*

hallo#h#h#h
kann mir jemand entfehlen mit welchen boiliesund welche größe ich im winter fischen soll weil ich will die nexte wochen mal wieder fischen gehen will und ich habe keine lust mir welche selber zu rollen

lg carpfreak.....#6


----------

